
Recruiter uses email automation to increase CTR to 750% above industry average - jamesq
https://medium.com/fliprss/boost-your-email-marketing-a-simple-way-to-blend-email-automation-with-personalisation-588c34c6fee2
======
dpiers
Wow, spam works. No wonder it’s so popular. /s

~~~
jamesq
I don't think it's spam when a subscriber chooses which categories of your
site they want to receive in a newsletter...

This was a recruitment firm letting their subscribers pick the categories of
jobs they receive in their newsletter. I think this is anything but spam. Cuts
out the things they aren't interested in and makes sure they only receive jobs
relevant to their search.

Other companies using the service are doing similar - sending relevant
articles to subsets of their audience - not even for commercial purposes. We
have educational institutes using the service for sending information to
students.

Maybe it was the word automation that concerned you in this but I think done
correctly it can be a big benefit for subscribers and content producers.

